# Dumping Tanks



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're fairly new Outbackers and have had issues with dumping both the black and gray water tanks. We've had motorhomes, but when we pull the valves on our Outback (black first until empty, then gray until empty), the water flow doesn't seem to be flowing fast enough. On our motorhomes, the tanks dumped with force. Any suggestions or is this even a concern?
Thank you!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm curious on the responses as well, our gray tank flows well but the black sometimes (1 in 3 if I were to guess) has a slow flow. Plenty of water is used each flush and I fill the tank full of water before dumping.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I'm curious on the responses as well, our gray tank flows well but the black sometimes (1 in 3 if I were to guess) has a slow flow. Plenty of water is used each flush and I fill the tank full of water before dumping.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]71902[/snapback]​


Curious as well. Puff came winterized so haven't even used water. The (well used) RV rental this summer flowed with force (especially when the hole in the hose was pointing up







) so we'd expect the same or better from the new TT.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think what you'll find is it's the way the pipes connect to the main pipe.
camping479 modified the the pipes into the main pipe.
I believe he has alot better flow now.
Check out his gallery,he may have pics in there.
His topic is Update Black Tank Plumbing is on Page 13, 4th one down in Problem,Solutions

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Both of mine roar when first opened but take a long time to completely drain. I make sure I'm standing on the hose when I open the black. It sounds like you have some sort of flow issues. Are you pulling the valves open all the way. Sometimes they are hard to open when the tanks are full. Just a thought.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Many motorhomes typically sits higher than your Outback. The more the "fall" of the water down your waste pipe, the greater the evacuation velocity will be. Not much you can do about that at most dump stations. But I have seen people drive their motorhomes up on some pretty good-sized blocks to gain even more height. Same could be done with the Outback. Just be sure any pitch from using blocks is going the right direction, otherwise it could even be worse with the blocks.

Bill


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I think what you'll find is it's the way the pipes connect to the main pipe.
> 
> [snapback]71909[/snapback]​


Exactly!

When I removed the underbelly to install a Quickie Flush, I was very disappointed in the way the pipes connect. You have to see it to believe it. If you are not COMPLETELY level (Front to Back AND Right to Left), the tanks are not going to drain completely.

They will drain slowly no matter what!

If you want to be sure the tanks are empty, I suggest the following:
(Assume all trailers are piped the same, and you are at a CG, and have plenty of time)

1. Make sure the trailer is absolutely level Left to Right.

2. Lower the nose of the trailer to the ground.

3. Dump the Black Tank and wait...wait...wait. (Flush with plenty of water if you can)

4. Raise the nose as high as you can above level.

5. Dump the Grey tank and Wait...wait...wait.

I don't know of anything to improve the speed other than a Plumbing mod.

Good Luck!

Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

socialstudiesmom said:


> We're fairly new Outbackers and have had issues with dumping both the black and gray water tanks. We've had motorhomes, but when we pull the valves on our Outback (black first until empty, then gray until empty), the water flow doesn't seem to be flowing fast enough. On our motorhomes, the tanks dumped with force. Any suggestions or is this even a concern?
> Thank you!
> [snapback]71898[/snapback]​


You might want to give it a jump start, like when you're siphoning gas. You'll have to be quick or you'll regret it for a long time to come.
















Seriously, I have not experienced that problem. Both of my tanks come rushing out.

You might want to consider starting the calgon water softener technique. It miht be just what you need to keep the tank and the pipes in good shape. I seem to remember Jollymon having the instructions for this on his site, but I just ckecked his site and it was not there...??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Humpty - your method would be back wards for the 28rss. Nose up for Black drain and nose down for Grey drain.

Slow drain is due to shallow wide tanks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I remember someone redoing the plumbing also.....something about the joint where the 2 outlets come together??

Anyway.....I think mine drain slowly also.....it comes out fast at first, but seems like it takes forever to drain completely.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is where something like the No-Fuss Flush/Quickie Flush/Tornado come in handy. Regardless of the "whoosh" factor the tanks get cleaned.

The comment about the motor home is a good one, there isn't much room to get all the pipes in, so they do the best they can with the space they have. The tank sprayers really help keep things clean.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Humpty said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I think what you'll find is it's the way the pipes connect to the main pipe.
> ...


Interesting suggestions, Chris. And I am sure you do not suggest doing this at the dump station at 11:30 on a Sunday. The problem is the angry folks waiting in line behind you when you say, "Hang on folks...just need to unhitch and set my wheel chocks so I can raise and lower the nose so I am assured a good clean dump."










Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Humpty said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


This is actual similar to what I do with mine.......when I have sewer onsite of course!!!

You mean the 12 people behind you waiting to dump are not patient???









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our 28RS-DS seems to flush out very well. I have never made any special effort to level the trailer when doing so.









The only time we have ever had a slow flush on the black tank is if there is an... ahem... 'obstruction'. And that has never been beyond the capabilities of The Mighty Quickie-Flush to overcome.









Good luck!
Doug


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I agree with "Y" guy about adding the "quickee flush". It really made a difference in the speed of the flush and made those waiting for me to finish, much happier.

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok a quick question for those that dry camp and then dump. We don't have the Quickie-Flush yet but will by spring. Most places I dump don't have a water hookup if they do they have some weird hose on a spiral thingy about 8' tall with a steal hose hook on the end. Only thing I came up with is to flush the tube when done? What is that thing?

Billaskingsillyquestionsagain


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill those are a PITA. Not much you can do, however there are a few things that may help. I carrry what is called a WaterTheif, a crimp on device which lets me hook a hose up to spigots like the USFS likes to install. You can make a few that allow for other type of connections. Basically you just need a hose clamp and a hose attached to a male hose end. Making a few different sizes can really be helpful.

Water Theif


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I added a quickie flush - No problem getting these tanks to dump .









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Bill those are a PITA. Not much you can do, however there are a few things that may help. I carrry what is called a WaterTheif, a crimp on device which lets me hook a hose up to spigots like the USFS likes to install. You can make a few that allow for other type of connections. Basically you just need a hose clamp and a hose attached to a male hose end. Making a few different sizes can really be helpful.
> 
> Water Theif
> [snapback]72190[/snapback]​


Love my WaterTheif...works great. One piece of advise is to make darn sure you have it secured very very well. The local dump site I use (Olinger for you Beaverton area guys) has their hose cut off with no threads. I attach the WaterTheif and I'm good to go. Only proplem is the first time I didn't tighten it very well and I ended up with a surprise shower. I told myself it was fresh water and there was nothing to be concerned about, but







it was right there in the dump station....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I had the same problem with the black tank draining quickly and then slowing down. As mentioned above, the way it is plumbed doesn't lend to good flow. My solution was a bit drastic, but it works many times better now. I can dump much quicker now with a lot less flushing.

Mike


----------

